# Dall Sheep



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

In December, a friend asked me what sheep tag to put in for - well he won a good one. Fast forward to July when he says he is going by himself, I free up a week and we are booked for the Alaska range.

Got out there before the season started and after the supercubs flew away we were off.









We packed heavy food and ate well for the first two meals, mountain house and other dried food from there on out. We had a tough time finding water up high, didn't expect that. 









Had a couple of rams close to legal 800 yards away on opening day, not being sure if one was legal we spotted him miles away and decided to get a better look. Made a big push to go after him, saw a better ram and took all day to close the gap. We crested a ridge and found him feeding 75 feet away.









Full curl, 36" and only seven years old. Between butchering and hauling him out we siwashed two nights with space blankets, hope I never have to do that again. Glad to be home and have some meat in the freezer.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome job! you have a better pic of that sheep? a frontal?


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> awesome job! you have a better pic of that sheep? a frontal?


Sure.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I am envious! But not of spending nights in Alaska mountains in a space blanket. I think the hair from your head is migrating to your chin. :O•-:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Right on. Good of you to help out your bud.

Nice looking animal. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## treedagain (Nov 21, 2009)

great ram, congrads on your adventure


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sweet! I am pretty sure I recognize that beard, an electrician, correct? His dad is a double grandslammer!


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Dream trip! Can I count myself in?!  Congrats on a beautiful ram! Hopefully I can full body mount one of them before I die.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Thats awesome, I was in Alaska a few years ago hunting moose and bear, what an amazing place and I cant wait to go back! My dream is to take a Dalls with my longbow!!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Alaska has been a place full of great memories for me and my family....congratulations on the success.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That sounded like a GREAT trip. Congrats on the success.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Sounds like a great adventure and to top it off with a nice full curl had to be icing on the cake. I would have been in heaven. Congrats to both you and your friend!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Sweet! I am pretty sure I recognize that beard, an electrician, correct? His dad is a double grandslammer!


Nope, the rn is for resgistered nurse. I grew up in Davis County, and used to work construction. I will be out in Farmington bay for the Utah waterfowl opener, along with 10,000 of my closest friends :shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I showed it to who I though it was, and apparently you are correct, your long lost brother is an electrician with the same beard.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Amazing trip and pics! Been to Alaska to climb, wanting to go back to hunt.


----------

